# NapsGear??



## Drewharp12 (Jul 8, 2017)

There is a guy at my gym that keeps telling me that I need to order gear from them. I've looked through the forum for answers about its reputation, but most of them are a few years old. Just curious if it is a reputable source or not? Thanks!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2017)

No. It is not.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2017)

NapsGear translates to Scamming assholes in piglatin


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 8, 2017)

Garbageeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## stonetag (Jul 8, 2017)

Poor service, poor AAS, just poor ok!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Underw...hash=item489e2c5430:m:mnzTpPBwsmC6tGvJEqRpH9w


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 8, 2017)

Hell no!!!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't do it !!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 8, 2017)

I love Naps. Morning naps sometimes but I really like afternoon naps. They are my favorite. 

Save your time and money and be careful listening to some guy at the gym.


----------



## Drewharp12 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! I really appreciate it! Now I must continue my long adventure in the search for quality gear!


----------



## LIGHTW8T (Jul 9, 2017)

the guy at your gym was scared that you might make more gainz then him so he sent you to the worst source possible. shady


----------



## Grandmastergod (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello. I am also a newbie and just joined te forum. I am also trying to dive into this lifestyle. is NAPS realky that bad because of the UNDERDOSED dosages on liquids? I am interested on the Orals from Geneza. How is NAPS regarding this? Firt Timer here and trying to make first purchase. Buying from big guy from gym is not an option.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 13, 2017)

Grandmastergod said:


> Hello. I am also a newbie and just joined te forum. I am also trying to dive into this lifestyle. is NAPS realky that bad because of the UNDERDOSED dosages on liquids? I am interested on the Orals from Geneza. How is NAPS regarding this? Firt Timer here and trying to make first purchase. Buying from big guy from gym is not an option.



Personally I would not use Naps based on 3 things. Their POOR handling of customers personal info, their BRUTAL wait times to receive goods (at least one month min on average).3rd their UNPROFESSIONAL reps they have on Aas fourms. Stick to the tested ugl's ....it's all about harm reduction. Do some research and donate...GL


Lab Results Archives - Anabolic Lab
https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/


----------



## gren71 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ive been using NAPS for YEARS and literally have never had a problem..their products are good to go. I was skeptical when I first ordered from the but their Dragon Pharma and Geneza products have held up in independent testing.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2017)

Not the best service..

Some of the HG I've got from then was g2g tho.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 17, 2017)

gren71 said:


> Ive been using NAPS for YEARS and literally have never had a problem..their products are good to go. I was skeptical when I first ordered from the but their Dragon Pharma and Geneza products have held up in independent testing.



Nice first post dick rider...now bounce trick!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 17, 2017)

gren71 said:


> Ive been using NAPS for YEARS and literally have never had a problem..their products are good to go. I was skeptical when I first ordered from the but their Dragon Pharma and Geneza products have held up in independent testing.



That's ****ing comical. Despite everything they have done to **** people over you still like them. Clearly your judgement is not to be trusted.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 17, 2017)

Dragon pharma was ok.  I didn't know maps was selling that now.. euroking was the first with it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 17, 2017)

gren71 said:


> Ive been using NAPS for YEARS and literally have never had a problem..their products are good to go. I was skeptical when I first ordered from the but their Dragon Pharma and Geneza products have held up in independent testing.



These fukfaces just keep sliding in.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 18, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> These fukfaces just keep sliding in.


He takes after his mother.  I'm going to have to spank him with my belt, too... just like his mother.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 19, 2017)

NapsGear will give you aids,
Or some type of primordial generated disease


----------

